# Créer un player radio



## marvin34 (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vient de rentrer dans une web radio (enjoystation.net) en temps que designer
Il n'existe pas de player radio pour mac alors je voulais savoir comment celui ci pouvait etre créer...
Je ne connait rien du developpement sous mac.
Par contre, ce player existe deja sous windows. 
Peut-il m'aider ou faut-il que je reprenne tout a zero?
Comment oit-je faire dans les deux cas?

Merci beaucoup...​


----------



## mpergand (22 Novembre 2007)

Divers projets avec les sources ICI


----------



## marvin34 (22 Novembre 2007)

Merci​


----------



## marvin34 (22 Novembre 2007)

Je te remerci mais je ne peut pas repondre au message donc est-ce que tu peut m'expliquer un peu comment sa marche ce systeme?


----------



## maousse (22 Novembre 2007)

En gros, tu as trois options : 
-sans lecteur spécifique, en fournissant juste l'url de la radio, et en indiquant d'utiliser itunes ou tout autre logiciel qui permet de recevoir une webradio.
-un widget dashboard (dont tu pourras faire une version pour konfabulator, ou yahoo widgets, je ne sais plus comment ça s'appelle aujourd'hui). Pas très compliqué.(c'est juste du html, css, javascript)
example : http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/music/coolfmradio.html

-une application cocoa, native pour mac os x, plus compliqué à coder, prend de la place dans le dock... Un peu abusé pour une simple webradio. En gros, personne ne va installer ça, même pas rtl et europe1 ne s'amusent à faire ça.


----------



## marvin34 (23 Novembre 2007)

Merci.
Donc toi tu me conseil le widget
En fait il faut que je créé un lecteur en html (une page html suffit?)
Et apres je fait quoi pour que les gens puissent le mettre dans leur dashbord? Il faut un logiciel pour créé un programme d'instalation dashboard?
merci d'avance​


----------



## mpergand (23 Novembre 2007)

Docs Apple sur Dashboard


----------



## marvin34 (23 Novembre 2007)

Je te remercie mais c'est en anglais!!!! et l'anglais technique c'est pas mon delire...


----------



## marvin34 (26 Novembre 2007)

Personne n'as les meme docs sur le dashbord mais en francais???


----------



## maousse (2 Décembre 2007)

non. En général, tous les outils et documentation de développement sont en anglais, quels qu'ils soient. C'est justement de l'anglais technique, pas de la littérature, c'est pas franchement compliqué


----------

